#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Гоцан Гомпа (фото)

## Yagmort

Гоцан Гомпа, традиция Друкпа, Ладакх, июль 2010.

небольшая, старая гомпа, расположення выше в горах от монастыря Хемис, посвящённая практике медитации и наро чё друк.

----------

Khonchok Helek (01.12.2010), Konchok Dorje (30.11.2010), Клим Самгин (30.11.2010)

----------


## Yagmort

на момент, когда я там останавливался, в этой пещере для медитации находился уже 3 месяца из 4 в затворе некий лама.

----------

Khonchok Helek (01.12.2010), Konchok Dorje (30.11.2010)

----------


## Yagmort

Йоги Гоцан Гомпы после 3 летнего (3 месяца, 3 дня) затвора.
Фото сделаны с отпечатанных фотографий, автор - на первом фото справа, ученик Гегена Кьенце (который, в свою очередь являлся одним из лучших учеников Типён Пема Чогьел).

*Эти фотографии публикую без разрешения автора, спросить не додумался в своё время, поэтому просьба к модераторам удалить их, если, по вашему мнению, их публиковать нельзя.

----------

Khonchok Helek (01.12.2010), Konchok Dorje (30.11.2010)

----------

